# looking for a good airport hotel in Munich



## nerodog (Jun 19, 2007)

hi, any suggestions on a good place the night before a flight ? Also are there direct trains to the airport from Munich train stations ?? I will be coming in from Salzburg via train to Munich and would like to get a train to the airport... thanks guys !!


----------



## AzMin (Jun 19, 2007)

What is your budget? We just returned from Munich and stayed the night before our flight at the Kempinski Hotel (kempinski-hotel.de). We paid €99 I think. It's the only hotel right at the airport. We returned our rental car the day before our flight, had a nice dinner and breakfast at the hotel, then took a 5 minute shuttle the morning of our flight back. It was very convenient and hassle-free. 

By direct, do you mean "nonstop"? The S-8 goes from a number of stations, including the main Munich station, to the airport but it isn't nonstop. 

Min


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 19, 2007)

Kempinski Munich Airport is most convenient but probably most expensive as well. Arabella Sheraton Airport is popular especially under US travelers and airline personel- you have to take shuttle bus though; Movenpick, Best Western also to consider.

For trainconnections you could search:
http://www.bahn.de/p/view/international/englisch/international_guests.shtml

My husbands travels to Munich once a week, and takes the train into the city. It takes between 45 minutes - an hour. He doesn't know the rates for this - he travels with his client who pays for it. They get the tickets right at the station and the trains run frequently.

We have stayed at the Kempinski a few times because we had to catch very early flights and then this hotel is the most convenient - call them for the best rates or look at their website: 
http://www.kempinski-airport.de/en/hotel/index.htm
We usually get a room for 99 Euro - I think a room including breakfast is 140 Euro. 
The other hotels are most of the time a little more friendly in price - but sometimes you still have to pay for the shuttle to the airport (I think the Sheraton lets you pay 8 Euro per person - depending on time of the year)
More hotels to get an overview:
http://munich.airporthotelguide.com/
www.booking.com
and of course 
http://www.munich-airport.de/EN/index.html

Hope this helps you a little.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 19, 2007)

We liked the Sheraton Arabella.  Stayed there our last night of our two week Austria/Germany trip after a day at Oktoberfest.  Nice hotel,  good restaurant, easy access to the airport in the morning.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe the Sheraton Arabella shows up regularly on Priceline at a good rate. Might try there and see if you can get in for under $80.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 19, 2007)

Given the easy rail connections from the city, I stay in the center overnight before my flight.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 20, 2007)

*just what I was looking for !! Thanks  everyone !*

Perfect ! Just what I needed... I had looked up some of those hotels on line and was concerned about the train connections as I have an 80 yr old and a 68 yr old in the party travelling and dont want to tire them out !! So, all of these suggestions are worth exploring further....I was so surprised at how much cheaper the flights are from Munich than Vienna or Salzburg to the USA !! It will work out for an overnight before the flight the next day...I am hoping to tie in a few hours of sightseeing seeing as we will lose a day from the timeshare travelling to Munich... it's nice to know a train can take us in from the airport to the downtown or visa versa. thanks again !


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 20, 2007)

As an alternative, you might check Frankfurt where there is a Sheraton directly connected to both the Air terminal and a train station. Frankfurt also has a lot of competition so flights might be cheaper.

Another place to check for fares is http://www.farecompare.com

Cheers


----------



## nerodog (Jul 22, 2008)

*how close is the Sheraton Munich airport hotel to a train station ??*

We arrive early into Munich around 9AM .... looking to  sleep for a few hours  and head to the TS the next morning... is there  a train station close enough to maybe go into Munich for an afternoon tour ?? Does anyone know if Erding is too far away ? I ask as there are several nice hotels in that area... 12KM.. wondering if I should just stay closer to the airport..... thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 22, 2008)

Searching around online, one can find a site with S-bahn lines running from major German cities.  This is usually the best bet for close by towns, although some are also on long distance rail lines.  I don't know of a site offhand with S-bahn lines for Munich, but there must be one or more.

When I have rented a car at Munich, I always stay in one of the interesting towns the far side of the airport as I recall my first flight into the city, when I  had also rented a car.  I was surprised to see no traffic coming toward the airport for miles that morning until I got to a wreck on the other side involving 2 or 3 trucks that blocked the autobahn that direction.  I suspect there were quite a few people who did not make outbound flights that morning.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 22, 2008)

*Carolinian  ! Are you familiar with Erding ?*

HI, any chance that you know of Erding  outside of Munich..north east I  think, about 12KM from the airport... its  a spa town... supposed to be rather nice. thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 23, 2008)

I spent a couple of hours or so there one time, taking the S-bahn out, and it is a worthwhile half day trip, and would be a nice place to stay, not that far from the airport if one had a car.  I am certain it is on a different S-bahn line than the airport, and as I recall it is the end station of that line.  You would probably have to take the S-bahn into central Munich to connect to the S-bahn to the airport.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 23, 2008)

*thanks for the thoughts on Erding and airport*

Thanks.. I thought it looked like a nice small town as well ... also has a famous Thermal spa and brewery if we get  ambitious after flying in... I want my party to sleep a bit,rest up as they are older and to be honest as the driver, I need a little rest too ! Yes I will have a car so I figured its about 12 miles out of the airport... thought it would be quiet  and possibly something nice to explore.


----------



## Dublin 4 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Try Eitting*

We always stay at the Post Hotel in Eitting...about three miles from Erding. The brewery owned hotel in Erding is excellent also with great food.15 minutes easy drive from the airport


----------



## nerodog (Jul 27, 2008)

*hotel laimer hof ,near near Nymphenberg Palace*

In my searches, came across a cute B&B type hotel... near the Nymphenbergf Palace and one of the biergarttens  around there.. looks nice and currently have a reservation for  one day stop off. Heard there are also hopoff/on tour buses that have pickups there for  a quick overview ... its called  hotel laimer hof .


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 28, 2008)

If possible do the tour of Nymphenburg Palace, the former summer palace of the Bavarian kings.  It did not suffer the WWII bomb damage and have to be rebuilt like the palace downtown.


----------

